

Lean Startup 101 by Eric Ries: How to Build a Better Startup - yoseph
http://www.socrated.com/courses/226

======
hnl2sea2nrt
I have yet to buy his book (still intend to), but I've been scouring the blog
for while. This format is exactly what I needed to make sense of it all. First
time I've seen a SocratED course. Very impressed.

~~~
Datasta
I really like how he delivered this free course. I have to check out Socrated
now. Have you tried it Socrated before?

------
rmason
I am reading his book now and it is superb. I think if you get his book along
with Rob Walling's start small, stay small you have the equivalent of a
bootstrappers MBA.

~~~
pdenya
I recently finished reading start small, stay small. After a recommendation
like that I'd love to read Eric Ries's book.

Do you have a link? A quick google search only turned up java dev books and a
book to be released in September.

